# Who uses 2 speed reels for bottom fishing or jigging?



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://youtu.be/fS75CdeS2K4

If you do tell us what and why.You can see how easy Im cranking this one up in low gear and didnt change til near the end into high(just caught up in moment).Also check out for forum member gogetter's expert gaffing skills!.lmao....I used to use a penn 6/0 but noticed myself and others having a hard time getting a crank on the handle on that intial run and my wife would get rocked up almost everytime but now shes caught gags up to 24.lbs using her 2 speed and some nice red grouper as well. I got the idea when my buddys wife was fighting a big yellowfin and struggling to gain line I hit the low gear on the tld50 and she started cranking it in slowly but surely and it was all but done when she got it boatside.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

I use 2-speeds for three different types of applications. I use Shimano TLD and Tyrnos 30ii myself for digging bigguns off the bottom or catching large AJs in deep water. They also have pretty decent line capacity and can be used for trolling.

I also have smaller Daiwa Saltist 20 and 30 2-speeds that work great for the ladies and younger kids. They are very light and still have 22 pounds of drag.

Nice grouper!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

I use TLD 2 speeds for grouper and AJs.
Great versatility.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my TLD 2 speeds for everything


----------

